# h0w d0 femb0y??!?11!/? (How does a male achieve a feminine build?)



## JegoLego (Apr 7, 2015)

*I honestly feel really strange talking about it this way, and I hope it doesn't come off as fetish-y...
*
I use the term "femboy" here loosely, the only crossdressing I'd ever do is wear women's pants or shirts (If I can even find my size).
By "femboy" I mean a male with a feminine build, I'm having a bit of a hard time explaining it...
*Maybe I don't know what I'm talking about* and shouldn't even use the word "femboy," in fact, that's the last time I'll say that word in the OP.

What I've done is worked cardio exercises everyday so far, in order to try and get my "buns and thighs" where they need to be (again, hard to explain) just think sexy  :V
I'm trying to avoid any sort of muscle definition except for my chest/pecs.  My stomach I only want to flatten and tone, and from what I've heard, in order to achieve that and still avoid definition is by dieting and stuff... I'm sure if that's right or not...

_Does anyone have any tips on how to achieve this goal? _(if you're not already confused by what this "goal" might be...)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 7, 2015)

Only do calisthenics and cardio. That should keep you looking like a teenager.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2015)

Work your thighs, bro. :V And for god's sake don't do arm workouts. Wear clothes that don't emphasize your shoulders.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 7, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Work your thighs, bro. :V And for god's sake don't do arm workouts. Wear clothes that don't emphasize your shoulders.



Ugh it sucks that I already have broad shoulders...
What kinds of clothes would do that?


----------



## Tao (Apr 7, 2015)

Lift every day and don't forget leg day.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> Ugh it sucks that I already have broad shoulders...
> What kinds of clothes would do that?



It's been a while since I crossdressed so lemme just grab some advice from a magazine. (Actually I did wear very fitted blazers but I liked that 80's power shoulder look) Btw, are you thinking about makeup? 

Here's my personal prescription of Dos and Don'ts for any of you wide-shouldered gals.
Don't wear shoulder pads (duh).
Don't choose very fitted blazers and jackets that only add to the definition of your shoulders. 
Don't cinch the waist of your dresses and skirts--it'll draw attention to the inverted triangle shape you're trying to avoid.
Don't wear spaghetti straps. If you want to wear a tank top, choose one with wider straps.
Do wear scoop neck and V-neck tops that show some skin and break up the expanse of your chest area.
Do wear wide-leg pants, which balance out your broadness up top.
Do choose full skirts, which also help give the appearance of a more even proportion.
Do try out a top or dress with raglan sleeves--they'll help soften any sharp edges in your silhouette.
Do look for jackets and blazers that are a little longer and hit at the hip instead of the waist.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 7, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's been a while since I crossdressed so lemme just grab some advice from a magazine. (Actually I did wear very fitted blazers but I liked that 80's power shoulder look) Btw, are you thinking about makeup?
> 
> Here's my personal prescription of Dos and Don'ts for any of you wide-shouldered gals.
> Don't wear shoulder pads (duh).
> ...



I don't plan on using makeup or wearing dresses/skirts, but definitely v-necks.
Should I or should I not wear any sort of skinny jeans/pants? (I don't really understand what it meant by wide-leg pants)


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 7, 2015)

Lucky me, I have the shoulders of a 14 year old and a proportionally enormous butt! 

I totally love it :V

It could be the perfect figure for cross-dressing, but otherwise... meh. It seems to be a matter of genetics mostly. I guess you can train your lower-body like mad and try to create a sort of pear-shape.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> I don't plan on using makeup or wearing dresses/skirts, but definitely v-necks.
> Should I or should I not wear any sort of skinny jeans/pants? (I don't really understand what it meant by wide-leg pants)



Imo, you'll do better wearing skinny pants. That's seen as feminine these days and I really should have removed that line.  (This was taken from a blog for girls with wide shoulders)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Eating lots of junk food and not exercising will give you some bodacious breasts and J. Lo's ass but other than that, I'm not sure. That testosterone makes us larger, taller, and broader across the shoulders. Maybe there's nothing you can do


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm a girl, so I am not certain how well my advice will apply but, for me I can tell a man is a man no matter what he is wearing or his body type simply because of the way he moves and presents himself.  I think it is much less about what you are putting on in clothing as it is how you are holding yourself (women come in vastly different types too guys  ).  Study the way women walk, stand, sit, the position of their shoulders (this is a BIG tell for any man), hip swivel, hand position, facial expressions (another BIG tell)  etc.  Some of the most successful ladyboys I've seen fooled me by their posture and gait alone.  Learn to move, then learn to dress, and you will be the most fem of bois (which are admittedly hawt).


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 8, 2015)

Why would you want to look like an emo twig?


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 8, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why would you want to look like an emo twig?



It's not so much an emo twig but a fruity guy with a nice ass. I'm not a big fan of the emo look, at least on me


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 8, 2015)

I think the best thing for me to do is to do what Jambalaya said as well as flatten my stomach.  What kind of diet should I use?


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 8, 2015)

Lots of good fats, nuts, fruits, etc. Lots of yoga/pilates. Stay away from processed sugars.  Google the crap out of flat stomach searches, compile a list and see what works for you.

most important of all

KEEP A CONSISTENT SCHEDULE! most people give up after a few weeks.  If you really want a body change it will take you a year or more.  No pain, no gain as they used to say.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh I figured you would already know about "not taking up space". XD


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 8, 2015)

Let me just say, when I do achieve my goal, I'll definitely be flaunting it here  (nothing NSFW, though)


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 9, 2015)

I've wanted this for a long time, but seem to have let it pass.

I should really start doing this, and I can suggest exercises for your lower body (from Harimau & Depok positions).


I myself want a nice flat stomach at the very least, I have a nice bum already.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 9, 2015)

Practice Yoga, trust me on this, especially if you start doing it everyday. I have a good teacher to recommend, that's totally free to get you started, just send me a PM. I agree with Torrijos-sama calisthenics and cardio.


----------



## JegoLego (Apr 9, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Practice Yoga, trust me on this, especially if you start doing it everyday. I have a good teacher to recommend, that's totally free to get you started, just send me a PM. I agree with Torrijos-sama calisthenics and cardio.



yeah I think those things will just be good for me in general, lol


----------

